# I NEED DATA FOR STOLEN NISSAN MAXIMA ECU - PLEASE HELP!



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2010)

I Need the MODEL NUMBERS for NISSAN MAXIMA ECU 

THE ORIGINAL ECU WAS STOLEN AND I DON`T KNOW THE SPECIFIC SERIAL PART NUMBER, AND I DON`T KNOW THE EXACT CAR PRODUCTION YEAR
(MAYBE 1988 OR 1989). THAT IS MY BIG PROBLEM!!

THE RECORDS ON THE BADGE ARE:

------------------------------------------------------------
NISSAN MOTOR CO.,LTD.JAPAN
Type : HJ30
Chassis Number : HJ30-000300
Model : HLJ30GAERCS69
Color Trim: 326 B
Engine Motor : VG30(E) 2960cc
Trans Axle : RE4F02A FH36
Plant : T
Made in Japan
------------------------------------------------------------

*MODEL WITH 13 DIGITS (HLJ30GAERCS69) HAD PROBLEM ON MY NISSAN FAST VERSION, THEREFORE NOT I SOLVED THE PROBLEM*

EBAY A GOOD OPTION FOR BUY, BUT I NEED THE NUMBERS. MANY MODELS, CRITICAL!!

THANKS FROM CHILE
BEST REGARDS.


----------

